# Feel like throwing the towel in



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Not only is AF 99% here (it's only a matter of whether CD1 will be today or tomorrow) but I also got my blood test result back today and it's doubtful whether or not I even ovulated - my result was 29.   In 6 months of being on Clomid I've had it tested 3 times, the results have been 20, 42 and 29. Not very encouraging is it? What is it with my stupid body 

Sorry for being so down, but sometimes I wonder whether its worth it. I don't mind putting up with the clomid side effects if I'm in with a chance of being PG, but if it's not working then it makes them very bitter pills to swallow indeed.

Loubie xx
CD29/1


----------



## sarahstewart (Aug 4, 2005)

sorry hun...what mg of clomid were you on?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Loubie...don't be down about your prog level hun, I would take that to mean you OV'd. Being 1 whatever-measurement off 30 can't mean that much! And if you were a day out on your blood test day, your level could have started to fall by then.

Keep  . Sorry the witch is on her way.

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Don't give up hun 

It is hard, I've been there for months where I didnt ov, progesterone came back rubbish etc.  what dose are you on?  have they mentioned upping it?  I had to up to 150 mg for it to work.  29 isnt so bad, its only one out, and if you didnt have it exactly 7 days post-ov it can make a difference xxx


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your messages, I'm sorry I was so down, it wasn't so much because AF is almost upon me, more so because I don't know if the Clomid is working.

Anyway, I may have a solution...call this fate if you like, but to cut a long story short I needed to get a prescription today for my last month's worth of Clomid tablets. I normally take 100mg a day, days 2-6 of my cycle, which is 10 tablets in total. Now this is the fate bit...my doctors made an error with my prescription and they've actually prescribed me 15 tablets, not 10. I'm VERY tempted to take 150mg a day for this last month, would you? 

I've only got this one last chance on Clomid left....it seems a pity to waste the opportunity, maybe like I said before, it's fate??

Thanks again for being so lovely all of you 

Loubie xx
CD29 (now officially a day late, but spotting on the increase so practically nil chance of a BFP)


----------



## loobylou713 (May 8, 2005)

well i did the same thing you are thinking of doing i took 150mg instead of 100 and i had the best responce i have ever had. I was just getting fed up of it all. I did tell them what i had done and they did say that is fine and kept me on that dose for the next couple of goes. Mind you you wouldn't want to be like that woman who had 8 babies. The thing is you will get scanned and they will be able to monitor you and if you are producing too many follicles they will tell u to abstane. Good luck with it all. I will be joining you all again on clomid in Oct as i have got a few months supply left and the hospital as agree to monitor me through those cycles.


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

I'm not being monitored other than day 21 blood tests (and that's only because I insisted - good job I did...) and I don't go back to see my consultant again until after I've completely finished on Clomid so there's nothing to tell!

This is my last month on Clomid therefore my last chance....


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Personally I'd go for it hun, just for this cycle. You never know  

xx


----------



## Beathag (Jul 27, 2005)

I would be VERY careful about upping your dosage. Here's what happened to me... I was on 100mg days 2-6 of cycle. (4 cycles) Didn't make me ovulate so consultant put me on 150mg had folicle tracking as i was on higher dosage. It over stimmulated my ovaries and i formed a cyst the size of a golf ball on my right ovary. That cycle was over. Next 2 cycles were clomid-free and i'm waiting for af to re start so i can go back on 100mg and WILL be monotored again, so please think very carefully before you "Self Medicate" without the say so of your Doctor, you may be lucky but you may also cause yourself other problems..................


----------



## goobervision (Jan 11, 2006)

Hi there.

I read this post with interest as I remember being in this boat.  I spent over a year on clomid through a private consultant but never once ovulated on 50 or 100mg.  I hated clomid, it made me feel horrid, blurred vision, hot flushes etc.

Was referred to IVF clinic and had surgery for adhesions again in August last year. Saw consultant and agreed to lose weight and start IVF in March this year.  I'd been off Clomid for over 8 months when I found some left over in my bedside drawer in December.

I self medicated the 150mg for the first time and in January found I was pregnant.  Which was a _total_ shock..... To the extent I did 5 tests and my consultant still didn't believe me....

I'm not advocating self medication, I just thought "It's a shame to waste them... " And ok, was slightly desperate !!  

I think it's very much the luck of the draw with dosages and clomid.  If you are being monitored, if it were me, I'd maybe risk the 150mg and keep everything crossed !!!!!!!

Good Luck 

Sarah


----------



## helen27 (Jul 16, 2005)

Hi Loubie

I don't know if this is any help, but i'm not sure I ovulate naturally either, so my hospital give me an injection every month to make me OV.  I usually have the injection around CD13/CD14.  Is it worth contacting your clinic and seeing if they can give you that, I'm sure it can't cost them very much, (it is certainly much cheaper than the IUI drugs, I know that much)!  

I know that might not help with the whole prediciment about the 15 tabs, but if you know you were definately going to ovulate, then it should help with the dilema?!

Good luck with whatever you choose to do, will be keeping my fingers crossed for you!

H x


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your advice....I debated long and hard about this, but as I've now taken 3 doses at 150mg I guess there's no turning back!

I kind of see it as fate....I should have only been on Clomid for 6 months, the fact that I was prescribed 7 months in total must have been an oversight, and then having the wrong prescription for that 7th month...well, who knows.

And if I do end up with a cyst, I've only myself to blame 

Thanks again everyone, lets hope it does the trick like it did for you Sarah!!

Loubie xx
CD5


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

helen27 said:


> Hi Loubie
> 
> I don't know if this is any help, but i'm not sure I ovulate naturally either, so my hospital give me an injection every month to make me OV. I usually have the injection around CD13/CD14. Is it worth contacting your clinic and seeing if they can give you that, I'm sure it can't cost them very much, (it is certainly much cheaper than the IUI drugs, I know that much)!


I asked about this at my last appointment and was told that other than Clomid/basic tests etc my hospital go no further. To move on to injectables means being referred to an assisted reproduction unit which we would have to fund privately 

Thanks anyway and good luck


----------

